# Sand/Salt Mixture



## empower (Nov 12, 2009)

Question about how many tons of sand/salt mix to buy for plowing a 500' x 1250' space. Also, was just quoted for $43 per ton. Does that sound about right?


First time plowers in Middletown CT

Thanks


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

the weather is currently 39 degrees here.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Think you missed the "ice control" forum.


----------



## empower (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah, i've figured that out


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

$43 a ton is a decent price. I was quoted $45 a ton last season and im sure prices have gone up a little bit. If you can check the quality of the mix before you buy it.. some places will give you wet crappy sand with very little salt mixed in. Also look into just using straight salt, its a lot less messy and you dont have to apply as much.


----------

